# Frage zu NSIS Installer



## PsYforcE (5. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin, vieleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen, 

ich bin dabei ein Programm bzw einen installer zu basteln, der mir aus 2 Dateien 1 Installer macht...

heißt eigentlich möchte ich eine Instalations Rutine erstellen... ich habe 2 exe files... die ich nicht einzelnt installieren möchte, sondern in einem ablauf beides hintereinander weg... 

naja ich hab bisher eine lösung gebaut mit der ich zwar nen installer habe, allerdings schiebt dieser nur diese beiden exe files in den bestimmten ordner installiert sie jedoch nicht...

gibt es bei NSIS diese möglichkeit ?
mein bisheriger code aus der .nsi datei


SetCompress force
SetCompressor /SOLID lzma
BrandingText "PsYforcE"
!include MUI2.nsh
!define MUI_ABORTWARNING 
!insertmacro MUI_PAGE_COMPONENTS
!insertmacro MUI_LANGUAGE "English"
!insertmacro MUI_LANGUAGE "German" 

Name "Computerbild Screesaver + Flash"
OutFile "Computer_Bild-Screensaver.exe"
XPStyle on
InstallDir "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Desktop\Computerbild Screensaver"
Page directory
Page instfiles
Function .onInit
  !insertmacro MUI_LANGDLL_DISPLAY
FunctionEnd
Function un.onInit
  !insertmacro MUI_UNGETLANGUAGE
FunctionEnd


Section "Computerbild Screesaver"
SetOutPath $INSTDIR
File "COMPUTER_BILD-Bildschirmschoner_PC.exe"

SectionEnd


Section "Flashplayer 10"
SetOutPath $INSTDIR
File "flash_player_setup.exe"
SectionEnd



 würd mich über eine antwort freuen.


----------

